# convertir un voltage analogo para mandar por puerto serial



## darkcomet (May 23, 2007)

lo que pasa es que quiero convertir un voltaje que proviene de otro circuito que varia entre o y 5v y mandarlo por serial para mostrarlo en el pc segun el valor que me llegue quiero saber si existe un circuito integrado que haga esto para no tener que converti el voltaje con un adc y hay si mandarlo 
agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## Avid (May 23, 2007)

Creo que necesariamente tiens que utilizar un ADC y luego un registro


----------

